# What is the drag coefficient of a Mercedes-Benz 407D van manufactured in 1979?



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Probably the easiest way to estimate it is to look at the highway fuel efficiency, and compare to other vehicles.

If you have the van you could do some coast down tests, measure the frontal area, and do some math to measure it.


miernik said:


> What is the drag coefficient of a Mercedes-Benz 407D van manufactured in 1979?
> 
> I looked at the web page: http://rc.opelgt.org/indexcw.php but the van is not there. Are there any similar lists?


----------



## dataman19 (Oct 7, 2009)

Miernik,
Call Mercedes in Germany and ask their engineering team. They should be able to answer your question.
..
Why beat around the bush..
..
I like your link though (I didn't know the Mercedes Van came in that body style...)
..
dataman19


----------



## pflipsen (Jul 19, 2010)

Try this list:

http://www.mayfco.com/tbls.htm






miernik said:


> What is the drag coefficient of a Mercedes-Benz 407D van manufactured in 1979?
> 
> I looked at the web page: http://rc.opelgt.org/indexcw.php but the van is not there. Are there any similar lists?


----------

